# shell-less eggs



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had a few of these shell-less eggs, the new girls had a couple just as they were starting to lay, but last night 3 of my 5 girls layed these shell-less eggs, What is that all about??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's likely not enough calcium. Something in the diet. All your other components are in place. If they are getting calcium, then something else may be chelating it/interfering with its absorption or utilization. It's very likely diet related. Protein seems fine. Look at the minerals. Maybe just get a new bag of laying ration. Sometimes the feed mill screwed up the mixture.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you Eneryvet, I'll have a look at their diet. I can't remember where I bought the last bag of feed but I'll maybe try a different source from my usual haunts. They did spend yesterday afternoon kicking their fluffy heals up rempaging through the garden, I like to give them a bit extra freedome every now and then. Maybe they filled up on junk food!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Free ranging is good as long as they're safe. May get done calcium there if its available. Animals will seek out calcium when they are deficient. One if the few things are bodies know we need. Every crave cheese or milk? Oyster shell is what most people supplement with. Also crushed up egg shells, but oops you don't have those.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

lol, yes a bit short on the egg shells! Would water stop them absorbing essential vitamins? They are constantly kicking mud in their water and if I'm not about to replace it they can go a few hour with just muddy water to drink. I'll have to come up with a better watering system, .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Minerals in the water could competitively inhibit calcium absorption. Look into the new watering system too.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you have well water? If so, is there a lot of sulfur in your water? I've heard that sulfur can inhibit calcium absorption.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if there is any sulphur (sorry we spell things differently over here sometimes). The watering system is not unlike the thing you have in your avatar there TinyHouse but as I say they jusy keep kicking mud into it so goodness knows whats in it! I'd be greatful of any suggestions of tried and tested systems?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know if you can run the water through a filtering system. Most filters will take out heavy metals. Worth a try. Otherwise all your eggs might be wasted.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah yes, my hubby has one for the fish!!


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

If you had sulfur/sulphur, you'd probably know. It smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard to tell in the water though. Unless its really high levels and you're looking for it.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know Energyvet - I have a friend in IN who has sulfur in her well water and it just about makes me gag to try to wash dishes and/or take a shower.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah. We used to have it in Nebraska. Nasty stuff. Maybe have the water tested?


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I disagree with Energyvet. My experience has always been that you get a few shell-less eggs when hens are "breaking in" their egg laying equipment. Having said that, for the best results, you need to make sure your hens are getting plenty of calories and good nutrition through foraging and a commercial laying ration. It takes a lot of energy to lay an egg.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I respect your difference in opinion.


----------



## lilacsunflower (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got 3 chickens laying perfect eggs and one that had started laying either shell less eggs or todays had a very thin shell that fell apart as I tried to pick it up. They are all free range in an orchard area and get layers mash plus a few extras and rummage around on the compost heap.I have run out of grit and oyster shell that I give them separately but the mash is supposed to contain it anyway.could one chicken need the extra calcium for some reason? Seems odd......


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't need to replace the grit. They'll get all they need if they free range. Oyster shell is always good to have though.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Jennibobs said:


> Ah yes, my hubby has one for the fish!!


What kind of fish? (Sorry, but I just HAD to ask) the type of fish could indicate what kind of water you have. :-D


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I've found 4 shell less eggs. I just assumed it was a newbie breaking in her equipment. Now, I've found cracked shells, that's when I throw em more calcium.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lady, I'd offer free access to calcium all the time. Body can't function without it.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

lilacsunflower said:


> I've got 3 chickens laying perfect eggs and one that had started laying either shell less eggs or todays had a very thin shell that fell apart as I tried to pick it up. They are all free range in an orchard area and get layers mash plus a few extras and rummage around on the compost heap.I have run out of grit and oyster shell that I give them separately but the mash is supposed to contain it anyway.could one chicken need the extra calcium for some reason? Seems odd......


 I had the exact same problem this week! My 1 of 14 chicks was staying by herself all fluffed up with her tail in the air...we thought she was egg bound. This is the second time its happened. Eventually she lays it but its all soft with a yoke inside. I hate to tell you what all the other hens did!! They fought over it... I feed my chicks food from Tractor Supply (where I got the chicks), the crumble just for laying hens. It says you don't need to add calcium. A few people on here said she's just starting to lay and she should be OK. Maybe we worry too much?? LOL Jen


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

After all my research, I was under the impression that young hens can produce shell less eggs and the two or more yolkers while their reproductive systems were developing. That it takes time for some hens to develop good production of the eggs. If the hens are older and producing eggs and it happens, then check for deficencies. Thoughts?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds right. With experience with your own reproductive system ... It sounds correct doesn't it?... And as my math teacher used to say... Do the numbers smell right? I just recently found out the women of indigenous peoples don't do menopause. It is the sickness of western society that women stop menstruating. Just a little factoid for all of us to enjoy, no? Is it me?


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Another shell-less egg this morning, I'm thinking stress can cause it, I checked out all other suggestions. We had a very blustery night, I thought I may wake up to the coop being blown over! My girls are seasoned layer so don't think they are breaking in their equipment.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you had a blustry night, that wouldn't make today's egg be shell-less. It takes 26 hours for a hen to produce and lay an egg, so that egg would have been started long before the storm. Offer her some oyster shell, and offer it seperately, not mixed in the food. She will eat it only if she needs it.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

I might get one every once in a while. But never like you have. alot of time I find them under the roosts when I go in to close them up at night. like everyone else said offer them some crushed oyster shells either right in with there food or in a dish right next to it. If they can graze in the grass safely let them do that. if not cut the grass and give them some of the clippings in their run. Fresh Grass/ greens and bugs are very important part of a chicken's diet. It provides alot of nutrients that grain and chicken feed alone don't provide. Reguardless of what they say chickens eat both meat and veg. lots of bugs, sometimes frogs, the occational mouse if they get one and they need those nutrients as well. 

just a side note: but still on topic of nutrients.....I also keep bees and a method I use to control mites is using whats called a drone brood frame (drone being the term for a male bee) where the bees will draw out male comb which is bigger than the female cells and the mites like the male cells because there is more room for them to grow and multiply so once these cells are capped off with the male bee larva in them, I remove them and give the frames right to the chickens. I hang them on the fence. they are plastic. when they are done I set them in the sun for a bit clean them up really good and they are ready to be used again. anyway they are a great source of protein for my ladies. and supposedly chicken farms will pay top dollar for bee larva for their chickens.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Even a seasoned hen can lay a shell-less egg. It usually happens when she is finishing up laying for awhile or starting back laying after molting or her winter time off.

It's usually a sign that the egg is just passing too quickly through her and not "stopping" long enough for the shell to form.

This can happen with stress as well, I would only worry if they don't go back to normal. An older hen will stop producing eggs if she doesn't have the necessary nutrition to make the egg. However in today's breeding programs that breed LAY LAY LAY into hens, they will rob their own bodies of nutrition to get that egg out, that's why hybrid birds fizzle and have a shorter life than a well bred and strong breeding line.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Lady_Alia said:


> What kind of fish? (Sorry, but I just HAD to ask) the type of fish could indicate what kind of water you have. :-D


He originally had marines but just tropical now, I don't think they need the water filtered but he does it anyway because he has the equipment, the water here is pretty good.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Interesting thing about the bees Redmaple, I'm hoping to get myself some next year. I've just moved and have a much bigger garden now so have room for all these things.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Jennibobs said:


> He originally had marines but just tropical now, I don't think they need the water filtered but he does it anyway because he has the equipment, the water here is pretty good.


Coolio! I've got 6 tanks lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jennibobs said:


> lol, yes a bit short on the egg shells! Would water stop them absorbing essential vitamins? They are constantly kicking mud in their water and if I'm not about to replace it they can go a few hour with just muddy water to drink. I'll have to come up with a better watering system, .


raise up the water so less mud gets in it


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the cheap black plastic oil change pans from Wal mart or auto zone, turn upside down and put waterer on top, they are about 3.5 inches high. But bricks, stepping stones or 2x4s stacked as high as you need will work fine..


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so glad to read this thread. We are new to owning chickens and have 10 pullets that are 5 months old. We've been getting from 1 to 3 small eggs a day for a week or so now. I found 2 eggs this morning and 1 this afternoon. At dark when I went out to close their coop, I found a shell-less egg in one of the nest boxes. I feel better knowing that it is common with pullets just starting to lay.


----------

